# Entry Clearance Manager Appeal Review



## Sharris (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first post in the thread. I got my spouse visa rejected in July due to lack of sufficent evidence on several grounds of paragraph 281, and I'm appealing. I recieved an e-mail on September 1st that the ECM would review the new evidence within ten working days. It has now been 13 and I'm so worried! The review is taking place at the British Consulate in New York city.

Did anyone else go through this same process in New York? If so, was it successful and how long did it take? I have already been without my wife for 4 months, the thought of waiting 8 months to a year literally has me almost throwing up from time to time!


----------

